# CHECK ENGINE LIGHT INDICATOR turns on Cruze 2011/2012



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

???

What problems do you speak of?


----------



## Cruz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am having a similiar problem with my Cruze 2011. In my case the Check Engine Light has turned 5 times after recall 12081 (removal of section of bottom engine shield or belly pan). The 5 times that this situation has occurred is when it is or has rained. I am very sure that the water that is now getting into the engine compartment (because of recall 12081) is what is causing the check engine light to turn on. The car's manual does state that moistue/ water is a probable cause. 

Did you have recal 12081 performed and by any chance was it raining when the check engine indicator went on? Please let me know.

Thanks,
Nelly​


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cruz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having a similiar problem with my Cruze 2011. In my case the Check Engine Light has turned 5 times after recall 12081 (removal of section of bottom engine shield or belly pan). The 5 times that this situation has occurred is when it is or has rained. I am very sure that the water that is now getting into the engine compartment (because of recall 12081) is what is causing the check engine light to turn on. The car's manual does state that moistue/ water is a probable cause.
> 
> ...


:question: Can't tell if trolling...

If not, best place to start is your dealer


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Same deal for me rain no sheild = CEL
It goes away but pops up intermittent 
Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Once on start up. This was following a 180 mile trip the evening before. Recall for splash sheild has not been done. I happened to have a code reader in my glove box and it indicated bank 1 lean. Cleared the code and have driven 200+ miles since and no recurrence yet.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having a similiar problem with my Cruze 2011. In my case the Check Engine Light has turned 5 times after recall 12081 (removal of section of bottom engine shield or belly pan). The 5 times that this situation has occurred is when it is or has rained. I am very sure that the water that is now getting into the engine compartment (because of recall 12081) is what is causing the check engine light to turn on. The car's manual does state that moistue/ water is a probable cause.
> 
> ...


Nelly,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this issue taken care of for you. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Go to Autozone....get the code read and tell us what it is.


----------



## joshcruze (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the exact same thing, drove my cruze for 36,000 miles with no issues. got the recall done they cut of most of the shield, now when it rains my check engine light comes on, this last rain, now the radiator fan comes on full power as soon as I start my car. have an appointment with Connell Cheverolet on Monday, we'll see what they say...


----------



## Cruze1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Yes I Have A 2011 Black Chevy Cruze 1.8L Ls Model. I Have Had it Since October 2012 And I Have Had No Problems With The Car Until Today My Check Engine Light Came On. And The Oil Pressure Is Great Brand New Oil. Battery I Great. I Cnt Seem To Figure Out Why This Light Came On Somebody Have A Idea


----------



## Cruze1 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Engine Light*

Hi I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS 1.8L. 36,000 Miles On It. I havent Had Any Mechanical Problems Till Today. My Check Engine Light Kicked On for The 1st Time Ever. The Oil Is Brand New In the Car And Oil Pressure Is Great. I Have A Dirty Air Filter Thats It. I Have A Replacement Havent Gotten In Yet Due To Cold Weather. Could The Dirty Air Filter Be Causing This Light To Come On Thanks


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

I have this issue. I did have the recall done but my check engine light just started coming on at 38560 miles less than 2000 miles out of warranty. Rain does not appear to be a factor here, although humidity is high. Code is P0171 fuel system running extremely lean.


----------



## ckcruze (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a 2009 Chevy Cruze 1.8 LT AT recently converted to LPG , I had it serviced both lpg and normaly in June. Today I got a P2096 fuel trim too lean engine code and the engine light stays on. What do you think ? I should first go to the LPG mechanic or to the chevrolet one?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ckcruze said:


> I have a 2009 Chevy Cruze 1.8 LT AT recently converted to LPG , I had it serviced both lpg and normaly in June. Today I got a P2096 fuel trim too lean engine code and the engine light stays on. What do you think ? I should first go to the LPG mechanic or to the chevrolet one?


Go to the LPG guy first. Unless your Chevy Dealership is very, very, up on LPG systems they will be lost trying to diagnose this.


----------



## ckcruze (Apr 3, 2012)

So I went to the lpg guy and we narrowed it down to a faulty Lamda sensor (oxygen) . Tomorrow I will get it to dealership for replacement of sensor and to carry out the brake recall directive.


----------



## farmerdavid (Dec 11, 2015)

*Cruze-power window failure cause engine light?*

I just broke my power window setup by trying to open the window while it was frozen and now the engine light is on. I didnt notice if it came on at the exact time but i know it was within a day of the window breaking. So my question is, is there any chance that would cause an engine light to go off? or am i looking at another issue? thanks, David
Chat Conversation End


----------



## khanieg (Mar 3, 2016)

Getting check engine light on my 2012 chevrolet cruze


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

khanieg said:


> Getting check engine light on my 2012 chevrolet cruze


We’re sorry to hear you’re experiencing an engine light in your Cruze, khanieg. Are you planning on making your servicing dealership aware? We would be more than happy to contact them to set up an appointment for diagnosis and review this further. If interested, we’re available via private message and would only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership to move forward.

Sincerely,

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

khanieg said:


> Getting check engine light on my 2012 chevrolet cruze


Khanieg, a check engine light can be for any number of well over a hundred reasons. You need to get the actual codes set, and the order they were set - fix them in the order they're set because many times when one item fails it takes other systems out.


----------



## CruzOK (Jun 1, 2016)

I also have the same problem my radiator fan comes on full power. My check engine light goes on and off day to day. I have not had the recall performed. I have not had the code checked when the light is on. 65,000 miles. Any suggestions.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzOK said:


> I also have the same problem my radiator fan comes on full power. My check engine light goes on and off day to day. I have not had the recall performed. I have not had the code checked when the light is on. 65,000 miles. Any suggestions.


Hi CruzOK,

I'm sorry you're experiencing these concerns with the radiator fan and the check engine light in your Cruze. I see you're seeking advice from fellow forum members, however, if you decide to take it into the dealership for a diagnosis, I'd be happy to assist. 

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzOK said:


> I also have the same problem my radiator fan comes on full power. My check engine light goes on and off day to day. I have not had the recall performed. I have not had the code checked when the light is on. 65,000 miles. Any suggestions.


One of two issues are most likely the source of both the CEL and the radiator fan. First, check your coolant level. If it's seriously low you'll see both these issues. Fix that first. The water pump and thermostat are covered under your power train warranty. If it's not the coolant then there's a strong possibility the fan relay has failed and the only speeds on the fan are off and hurricane. The cooling fan is a multi-speed fan but we have seen failures in this relay. I don't know if this relay is covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> If it's not the coolant then there's a strong possibility the fan relay has failed and the only speeds on the fan are off and hurricane. The cooling fan is a multi-speed fan but we have seen failures in this relay. I don't know if this relay is covered under the power train warranty.


I believe that's a failure of the resistor which is part of the fan module, not the relay. And I don't think it's covered by powertrain warranty, just B2B (which expired at 36,000 miles.)




CruzOK said:


> I have not had the code checked when the light is on. 65,000 miles. Any suggestions.


The car will have a history of codes, so if it hasn't been too many days since the last time the light came on, a good code reader can still find it.


----------



## DeanoB (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes!! I have recently bought a 2011 chevy cruze with only 100k on it and all was well until i drove it home from work in the rain. the engine light came on about 2 kms into my commute in heavy rain. Before that, The ABS light came on with a "traction" indicator light as well at random times. Im taking it back to the dealership to get looked at....stay tunes for an update.


----------



## Wangoz (May 4, 2017)

I purchased this car pre-owned May 6th 2017,It's a 2012 LS 1.8 with the 6 speed manual transmission. Just a hair over 67,000 miles and yesterday a CEL came on for a little while. Pulled code today and it's a P0597. 

Coolant level seems ok (Only checked the reservoir), didn't see any leaks or smell anything crazy and the fan speed is normal, temps were around 210-215 at 70-75 mph. I spoke to the dealer service department in Catskill NY where it was owned and serviced...Previous owner serviced it religiously, Even put a new clutch, plates and master cylinder in the car in September of 2016. Car was garage kept as well, it's in great condition for being an upstate NY car!
Trunk button was done.. New thermostat, housing and seals in 2013...Negative battery cable was replaced in 2013..

Kicker is the 5 years expired in April of 2017, last month! Now I have to rely on the used car dealer locally to help out but who knows what they will diagnose the issue as....

I really like this little car, I'm on the thruway 60 miles a day and want this car to last!


----------



## strwberyblonde1 (Feb 13, 2018)

My check engine light has come on now 8 times. I've had the turbo replaced, revmoved and replaced the evap canister and purged the solenoid, the pvc valve cover replaced twice, the pvc valve hose replaced twice, the gas cap replaced, the breaking system power breake booster valve prelaced. And I'm still getting P0171 emissions system is not performing as expected and P2261 The engine and transmissions system is not performing as expected.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

strwberyblonde1 said:


> My check engine light has come on now 8 times. I've had the turbo replaced, revmoved and replaced the evap canister and purged the solenoid, the pvc valve cover replaced twice, the pvc valve hose replaced twice, the gas cap replaced, the breaking system power breake booster valve prelaced. And I'm still getting P0171 emissions system is not performing as expected and P2261 The engine and transmissions system is not performing as expected.


What year is your Cruze?

Also, P0171 - Fuel Trim System Lean Bank 1 ,Fuel Trims

P2261 - Turbocharger/Supercharger Bypass Valve - Mechanical,Turbocharger/Supercharger


----------



## strwberyblonde1 (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a 2011 Cruze


----------



## strwberyblonde1 (Feb 13, 2018)

My check engine light has magically gone off. I'm wondering if it is an issue with the computer as I did not get a chance to get the two codes listed above checked yet.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

the code should be stored in the computer, scan it and report your findings


----------



## JEE7600 (Apr 18, 2020)

strwberyblonde1 said:


> My check engine light has magically gone off. I'm wondering if it is an issue with the computer as I did not get a chance to get the two codes listed above checked yet.


Ever fix the issue?


----------

